# Mini photo comp number 3 Poll



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, first of all a big thanks to all who have taken part in this.

Once again I have been looking over and over some of the fantastic shots that you have taken. That said, I have had to make the short-list, (32 fine photos down to 10) this has not been an easy thing to do.

Please vote for the winner. Remember, the brief was reflections.

Good luck all!

Regards

Maxtor.










CRVee










Davemm










G900GTI










ICEdub










John










Justa










Mazda3Daveg










Rilla










Spitfire-1










Technics100


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Some cracking shots


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

that was hard to vote on!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Loads of cracking shots, was stuck between Icedub and Rilla, can I vote twice?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

How the heck are we meant to pick a winner from that lot. Great effort guys:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

All very good photos - a difficult choice but I have voted - that's twice in one day for me :lol:


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

A tough choice this time, close between about three images for me - really good effort guys. I'm just made up I made the shortlist!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was sorry to take out half of the photos but we can only have ten on the poll. I tried to pick the ones that best met the title of reflections.



Good luck all. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## CRVee (Apr 22, 2009)

Great pictures everyone, that really was tough to choose. I'm happy just to make the final 10


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Some very, very good shots there. Spitfire _just_ edges it for me though. Good effort everyone


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fab shots there guys, I have made my vote...good luck all


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Some awesome shots there, it was so hard to decide, but good luck Mazda3Daveg!!

:thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I don't know by which criteria you choose the shots to be included. I choose my shots by the "would I hang this on my wall" criteria.

Why was bretti Kivi's shot not included in this poll is a mystery to me.
I had that one shortlisted for my vote.

Please don't take this the wrong way but, The shots you have selected here represent the typical and the trite. All well done of course but, I seen these kind of shots thousands of times.

Bretti got outside the box and his shot had an abstract quality that I really liked. I would most definitely hang that one on my walls. shame is not here.

Rant over...My vote has been posted, god luck to all.


----------



## CR33DO (Apr 18, 2009)

After nearly wearing out my mouse scroll wheel I have voted! Good luck everyone, excellent standard of shots


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> I don't know by which criteria you choose the shots to be included. I choose my shots by the "would I hang this on my wall" criteria.
> 
> Why was bretti Kivi's shot not included in this poll is a mystery to me.
> I had that one shortlisted for my vote.
> ...


I short-listed the photos in respect to the type of photo *I* like, perhaps abstract in not to my liking? TBH Brets photo did nothing for me, I could not work out where the reflection started and ended.

Also, the photo you posted (that was not entered) seems to be abstract.

Just my thoughts.

Regards

Maxtor.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

As I said to spitfire in a PM. It is your competition and you choose according to your taste

I am not upset about my image. As a freelance photographer rejection comes with the territory (same applies to photo competitions).

My image was pretty radical and I knew when I posted it... the chances of making the final were slim at best. 

I find the images you have chosen to be similar in content. Building in water, building in glass, landscape on water...etc, Bret's image broke the mould, he took the challenge and posted a great image.. So did Mike V (among others).

I had Bret's picture short listed for my vote and so am disappointed it did not meet your "Standards". Ultimately, it is your competition and so what you choose for the public vote is up to you... I have nothing against you and I don't mean to upset you, I was just curious as to why Bret's image didn't make the cut that's all

You have answered my query, so the matter is closed as far as I am concerned.

Have a nice day.:wave:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello guys, as from the end of this poll I will no longer be starting a new one.

If anyone wants it to continue and wants to take over it please feel free to do so.

I would like it if you could update the past winners post on a regular basis as I was going to do.


Thanks for all your time and fantastic photos you have entered.


Regards


Maxtor.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

M ate I think you are ever reacting
I don't want you to give up, you competitions are brilliant.
I think you should chill out a little mate, have a beer and see things for what they are.. I hope you come to see I meant you no offence and reconsider.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be honest i wouldn't have put Bret's in the shortlist.

One measure i use to shortlist photos is whether i could show the photo to a stranger who had no idea what the brief for the competition was and whether they could then tell me (within a certain degree of accuracy) what that brief was just by looking at the photo.

If you showed someone Bret's photo i doubt 9 out of 10 people would even be able to tell that it was a reflection shot.

IGADIZ i take your point on board some of the images, despite being well executed, aren't the freshest or most innovative interpretations of the brief, but you have to remember this is a competition on a car forum; not a contest for submission to Nat Geo.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

For some reason people is getting angry with me for sharing my thoughts...it is not my intention to get on anybody's nerves, cause offence or upset peole in any way shape or form. So, to avoid any future misunderstandings... I'll gracefully get my coat....
Regards
IG


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> For some reason people is getting angry with me for sharing my thoughts...it is not my intention to get on anybody's nerves, cause offence or upset peole in any way shape or form. So, to avoid any future misunderstandings... I'll gracefully get my coat....
> Regards
> IG


Nobody's getting angry with you (at least not me) i was just sharing my thoughts on the points you raised.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Hello guys, as from the end of this poll I will no longer be starting a new one.
> 
> If anyone wants it to continue and wants to take over it please feel free to do so.
> 
> ...


Maxtor it would be great if you could reconsider your position the comps are great and your hard work is appreciated. Not everyone will agree with your choices - hell I know that more than most as I run the detailing comps:lol: I also know what a real ballache it is setting up the poll threads with the right names, right pics etc!!

Ultimatly your decision as judge is final and corrospondence will not be entered into, that said Igadiz's comments were said respectfully and we need more of that on DW.

I think the answer is to say thanks but no thanks and crack right back on:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Maxtor it would be great if you could reconsider your position the comps are great and your hard work is appreciated. Not everyone will agree with your choices - hell I know that more than most as I run the detailing comps:lol: I also know what a real ballache it is setting up the poll threads with the right names, right pics etc!!
> 
> Ultimatly your decision as judge is final and corrospondence will not be entered into, that said Igadiz's comments were said respectfully and we need more of that on DW.
> 
> I think the answer is to say thanks but no thanks and crack right back on:thumb:


A bit of a misunderstanding has taken place, I have PM'd him to explain. 

Maxtor.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you Maxtor.
I am a foreigner (Spanish) and sometimes my writings are somewhat confusing to English natives. In any case, please be assured my intentions are pure. I mean no offence to anyone.

I will be on assignment from tomorrow. I will be out for a month and then I will take my yearly 2 months (working) holiday in Spain. So my next postings on the board my take a few month, please be assured my absence will have nothing to do with you or anyone else... is just how the chips have fallen.

I am glad we were able to resolve this misunderstanding and I look forwards to continue my contributions to the Photo section of DW.

Best regards
Ivan


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> *Nobody's getting angry with you* (at least not me) i was just sharing my thoughts on the points you raised.:thumb:


We'll maybe not anger as such but we did have a disagreement. In the spirit of DW and by way of smoothing things over I'm happy to beleive that language differences had it's part to play in that although I would like to see people refrain from questioning the judge whilst the comp is in progress except by PM if it's urgent enough. It spoils the enjoyment for others IMHO.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

spitfire said:


> We'll maybe not anger as such but we did have a disagreement. In the spirit of DW and by way of smoothing things over I'm happy to beleive that language differences had it's part to play in that although I would like to see people refrain from questioning the judge whilst the comp is in progress except by PM if it's urgent enough. It spoils the enjoyment for others IMHO.


I would not say my English is bad. I happen to think it is very good. Maybe the problem is not so much language as the way different cultures express themselves.

Spitfire, I did not know we had a disagreement, I must have missed that. We had what I thought to be a well educated and very polite PM exchange. I tried to explain myself as good as I could. You said to me "I understand you are upset about your image not being in the final" .. I told you that is not the case... I am not upset.

I went in to great lengths to explain why I don't feel that way.
Still, you replay was You thought I must be upset and your reasoning behind that statement was because you would have been.

As I said in my PM. you can't judge people based on your own experiences. We are all different, we come from different live experiences and backgrounds. You can't relate how people would react to a given situation on how you would behave. It will be like saying everyone likes Chinese food .. they must do.. I like it.

I tried to explain this to you on my PM exchanges. Sadly, for some reason, I failed to make myself sufficiently clear for you to understand me.

So , again and for the record.
I am not upset or otherwise affected by my image not making the final. My intentions were not to engage anyone in an argument and I did not mean to be rude or otherwise upset nor offend anyone.

If you feel I offended you there is nothing else I can do to assure you that was not my intention.

If you are looking for me to apologize, I won't, for the reasons stated above. Apologizing will be an admission that I've done something wrong... I haven't.

Whether we like it or not, political map lines are slowly disappearing... more and more people are choosing to leave their native countries and live in foreign lands. 
That is true of foreigners coming to England and English leaving for pastures a new. 
Fundamentally, we are all good people (well most of us) regardless of where we come from.
Maybe a little more latitude when it comes to interpret other peoples writings or verbal communications is required by everyone...foreign or native.

Best Regards
Ivan


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not getting into, you said this and I said that. It's far to complicated and would leave things to be taken out of context. 

I felt that during our private conversation we we're on totally different wavelengths. Wether this was down to language or the way different cultures express themselves, I'm not sure. I certainly don't think you English is bad. Much better than my Spanish, and that's a fact. I never said at any point that your English was bad and there lies the case in point. We don't seem to be able to converse, you and I, without one or other of us finding something that isn't there. 
What I was trying to say to you was that I could understand if you were disappointed as it's only natural for anyone to be so even if you deal with rejection from editors on a regular basis. I know I would be disappointed, even more so if l was a freelance photographer. You have pointed out quite eloquently that it was never about your picture and I except that, however I still think it's a little unkind of you to label our pics as "typical and trite". Many of the posters in the Mini photo comp are new to photography and are trying their best in a fun competition. To have their pictures labeled in that way may disuade them from trying again in future.

Maybe it was my sentance structure, maybe it was your understanding of it. Maybe it was your sentance structure or maybe it was my understanding of it. It's water under the bridge (an English saying BTW) anyway.

Remember to show us lots of great pictures when you return from your travels.

Best wishes,
Spitfire


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

to me this is a fun competition which I think everybody should take into consideration. In the end is Maxtor who puts the work in to organize this I for one would like to thank him 

great for us beginners gets us out shooting  and hopefully improving

once again thanks to Maxtor, all entrants and come on guys lets just enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I'm not getting into, you said this and I said that. It's far to complicated and would leave things to be taken out of context.
> 
> I felt that during our private conversation we we're on totally different wavelengths. Wether this was down to language or the way different cultures express themselves, I'm not sure. I certainly don't think you English is bad. Much better than my Spanish, and that's a fact. I never said at any point that your English was bad and there lies the case in point. We don't seem to be able to converse, you and I, without one or other of us finding something that isn't there.
> What I was trying to say to you was that I could understand if you were disappointed as it's only natural for anyone to be so even if you deal with rejection from editors on a regular basis. I know I would be disappointed, even more so if l was a freelance photographer. You have pointed out quite eloquently that it was never about your picture and I except that, however I still think it's a little unkind of you to label our pics as "typical and trite". Many of the posters in the Mini photo comp are new to photography and are trying their best in a fun competition. To have their pictures labeled in that way may disuade them from trying again in future.
> ...


Perhaps I was a bit harsh yes.. I am used to be sincere in my opinions, I expect the same back.

For the record I did say they were mostly well taken.. so not all harsh words.

At uni you get used to take the criticism of your peers without sugar coating. It prepares you for the very harsh words you may get from picture editors. I guess you grow thick skin at uni and a callous after a few years of submissions. It is for this reason I am not disappointed my image didn't make it. You get used to refusals and just move on.

I guess what I was trying to say was this.
Lots of images were submitted to the competition. Some with lakes reflecting buildings or other structures, some with water reflecting landscapes, some with car bonnet reflections, sunglasses, widows abstract etc, etc..

I though an image from each different stile would be chosen so that all stiles would be represented in the final voting... It took me by surprise when I saw that was not the case.

Did I express myself badly? Yes probably.
I was busy with other business while I wrote that post so my mind was not quite there.
As you say, water under the bridge (an expression I am familiar with)...

Will try my to post some nice images on my return.

All the best
Ivan


----------



## CR33DO (Apr 18, 2009)

mteam said:


> to me this is a fun competition which I think everybody should take into consideration. In the end is Maxtor who puts the work in to organize this I for one would like to thank him
> 
> great for us beginners gets us out shooting  and hopefully improving
> 
> once again thanks to Maxtor, all entrants and come on guys lets just enjoy it :thumb:


Good point, well made:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Lets just get back on track, and get voting! :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A quick bump :wave

It's a close one again guys! :doublesho


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

flippin heck guys these shots are amazing. top work all of you.

I have not yet voted.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Some great photos again, Got to say this forum has some very talented photographers on it.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

3 days left to vote guys. :wave::thumb:


Thanks to all who have voted. 


Maxtor.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

amazing shots


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

can you plus one for icedub for me.........lol

when you add your name maxtor to the end of your post - I get the names out of sequence.

is the name for the top pic of the bottom pic......very confusing....


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Judas said:


> can you plus one for icedub for me.........lol
> 
> when you add your name maxtor to the end of your post - I get the names out of sequence.
> 
> is the name for the top pic of the bottom pic......very confusing....


Thanks for this. I will note it.:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done to all who entered and a big well done to ICEdub!

Nice one fella. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice one m8. Well deserved win:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Wahey, I picked a winner:thumb: Well done. 
Now where's the racing section from the paper.!!


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

Cheers guys, I'm chuffed! (*goes to prepare a suitable acceptance speach...*), standard was pretty high with some really nice images. Many thanks for those who voted for my entry, appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## CRVee (Apr 22, 2009)

Gratz Icedub


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all who voted for my shot.

Congrats icedub, nice shot.


----------

